# Cocker Pup Size



## Joolz1975 (May 17, 2010)

Hi

I am getting a cocker pup soon and im just wondering what size one will be at 8 weeks and how rapidly they grow!

I have bought a size one collar,lead and harness but wondering if i should also get the bigger size ready incase it outgrows the size 1 quickly!

I cant even visualize what a 8 week old puppy looks like (apart from damn cute!!)

I have bought just about everything needed now just need to get a kong (not sure which one to get for him as the puppy one is tiny and worried it will choke!)


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

they are quite small, about the size of a small adult yorkie I would say but they are chunky.

heres Ollie at 9 weeks against an Ugg Boot:









and again at 9 weeks against a football:









They grow amazingly fast, each day they seem to grow. They quickly outgrow collars and harnesses, but it gives you more excuse to get more collars. :lol:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

ha ha love the ugg boot picture! exactly how mad were you when he got it in his mouth. if mika had done that to any of my shoes i wouldn't have been very pleased lol


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

ad_1980 said:


> ha ha love the ugg boot picture! exactly how mad were you when he got it in his mouth. if mika had done that to any of my shoes i wouldn't have been very pleased lol


:lol: he carries it around in his mouth now. he parades around the house, showing everyone his "prize" and then I gently take it off him. He loves all the attention he gets when he carries something around in his mouth.


----------



## chrissie-h (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Joolz, 

I'm not sure what size your cocker pup will be, but you should be able to get a puppy kong in a size to suit it - they come in at least three sizes, and I used to give my huskies medium ones which i would think would be a reasonable size even for an adult cocker. 

If you are worried, you could try one of the other toys from the puppy kong range - search amazon, there are loads of options.

Good luck with your new pup!  x


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you know if its a show cocker or working one, that could make a difference. It prob wont be very big, is is male or female? I'll try and find a pic of Glen when we brought him home


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Joolz1975 (May 17, 2010)

Sorry should have been more clear it will be male and will be a show one!!

Im loving all these photos of puppies!!! soo cute!!


----------



## Joolz1975 (May 17, 2010)

P.S Just a thought but will all the threads around at the moment about dodgy breeders etc.... i wonder if anyone has heard of the breeder ive chosen to get my Cocker from??? im really happy with her, seems genuine but wondered if anyone had come across her before??

Welcome to Fendrove - Home of the English Cocker Spaniel Puppies. Show Cocker Spaniels - breeder - puppies available for homing and rehoming.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> :lol: he carries it around in his mouth now. he parades around the house, showing everyone his "prize" and then I gently take it off him. He loves all the attention he gets when he carries something around in his mouth.


Aww! I bet you've had to buy a new pair now lol!



corrine3 said:


>


Glen looked like such a cutie!!!


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am getting a cocker pup soon and im just wondering what size one will be at 8 weeks and how rapidly they grow!
> 
> ...


Joolz, i'd show you a pic of Woody when we got him years back but i don't have any of him as a puppy  My sis does but she took all the pics with her.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> P.S Just a thought but will all the threads around at the moment about dodgy breeders etc.... i wonder if anyone has heard of the breeder ive chosen to get my Cocker from??? im really happy with her, seems genuine but wondered if anyone had come across her before??
> 
> Welcome to Fendrove - Home of the English Cocker Spaniel Puppies. Show Cocker Spaniels - breeder - puppies available for homing and rehoming.


I can't find anywhere about health testing. Some of their studs are health tested, but I can't see any bitches and any info about health testing on the puppies available page. Have you seen the puppies and have you seen any certificates of health testing being done (PRA, FN, eye tests minimum)?


----------



## Joolz1975 (May 17, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I can't find anywhere about health testing. Some of their studs are health tested, but I can't see any bitches and any info about health testing on the puppies available page. Have you seen the puppies and have you seen any certificates of health testing being done (PRA, FN, eye tests minimum)?


Will phone her and double check everything! not having one unless 100% sure things are ok!

Puppies not born yet, just picked the breeder but of course if not happy when i go to meet them i wont have one!

The sire is Claramand Rough Diamond the bitch isnt on the website although her full litter sister is (Poppy) she originally sold the bitch as a show dog but the owners decided to show their GSD instead and asked the breeder to take her back.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> Will phone her and double check everything! not having one unless 100% sure things are ok!
> 
> Puppies not born yet, just picked the breeder but of course if not happy when i go to meet them i wont have one!
> 
> The sire is Claramand Rough Diamond the bitch isnt on the website although her full litter sister is (Poppy) she originally sold the bitch as a show dog but the owners decided to show their GSD instead and asked the breeder to take her back.


Claramand is a famous cocker spaniel stud so you will have a good sire. Ollie's sire is Classicway Chinwag at Rosbercon, and Classicway is a famous stud too. Claramand Rough Diamond looks to be fully health tested so even if the bitch isn't health tested, the pups will not get the diseases (they will either be clear or carrier, depending on what the bitch tests are). I think you've chosen well. Good luck with the pups.

Dog Health Test Search â¢ The Kennel Club Put in Claramand Rough Diamond can you can see the tests he's had done.


----------



## Joolz1975 (May 17, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Claramand is a famous cocker spaniel stud so you will have a good sire. Ollie's sire is Classicway Chinwag at Rosbercon, and Classicway is a famous stud too. Claramand Rough Diamond looks to be fully health tested so even if the bitch isn't health tested, the pups will not get the diseases (they will either be clear or carrier, depending on what the bitch tests are). I think you've chosen well. Good luck with the pups.
> 
> Dog Health Test Search â¢ The Kennel Club Put in Claramand Rough Diamond can you can see the tests he's had done.


Now i think about it i remember her saying something about waiting for the bitches test results and something about the worst she could be was a carrier ?? may have got it wrong though!!

She owns Claramand Rough Diamond now so will get to meet him when i go!

She also at the moment has another pregnant bitch that she is looking after (Its a Claramand bitch but the owner has had a serious operation so Jackie at Fendrove is looking after her and raising the pups until they are ready for new homes, the sire to these is also Claramand Rough Diamond) so im hoping for a golden boy from either litter!

I am very happy with the breeder she seems brilliant and i know Claramand have a good reputation so im hoping ive picked wisely!! still prepared to walk away if not sure though but hoping it wont be neccesary!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Awwwww another Goldie. How exciting.

This is what he will look like full grown then. (there are more on my profile)

My Golden Boy xxx


----------



## Joolz1975 (May 17, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Awwwww another Goldie. How exciting.
> 
> This is what he will look like full grown then. (there are more on my profile)
> 
> My Golden Boy xxx


I love Goldens!! dont seem to be so many about at moment though, found loads of blue roan pups but really struggled to get a golden from a good breeder!

I cant wait!!!

All the pictures are brilliant!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> I love Goldens!! dont seem to be so many about at moment though, found loads of blue roan pups but really struggled to get a golden from a good breeder!
> 
> I cant wait!!!
> 
> All the pictures are brilliant!


Mine was from a pet breeder so no papers therefore not quite the lineage yours will have but gorgeous all the same  It will be worth the waiting and searching


----------



## Joolz1975 (May 17, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Mine was from a pet breeder so no papers therefore not quite the lineage yours will have but gorgeous all the same  It will be worth the waiting and searching


Aww if its a pet it doesnt matter whether they are from show lineage or not!

Ive contacted loads of breeders and she is the best ive spoke to and incidentally the cheapest!!!

I have no intentions of showing mine but it just feels right to get one from this lady!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Joolz1975 said:


> Aww if its a pet it doesnt matter whether they are from show lineage or not!
> 
> Ive contacted loads of breeders and she is the best ive spoke to and incidentally the cheapest!!!
> 
> I have no intentions of showing mine but it just feels right to get one from this lady!


pet or show it still pays to do your homework and find the best breeder you can


----------



## lula (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi there

I have a 13wk old CS, she is a female. If you take a look at my album you will see pics of her from about 7-11 weeks.






Louise xXx


----------

